

The Legal Industry Is About to Get Ubered Hard - r0h1n
https://lawyerist.com/82778/the-legal-industry-is-about-to-get-ubered-hard-sponsored/

======
greenyoda
From the bottom of the article: _" This sponsored post is a paid
advertisement. If you want to sponsor an article on Lawyerist for your product
or service, learn more about advertising on Lawyerist."_

------
tomjen3
High on hyperbole, low on content and nothing there new for HN users. Don't
waste your time.

